# All-Time Asian NBA Team - Greatest Asian Players Ever



## zowmaster (Oct 13, 2015)

So I got bored at work and came up with an all-time Asian NBA Team. I know people don't traditionally think of Turkey being in Asia (but it is) so I included players from Turkey. Also because there was not enough pure guards, I included Rex Walters (half-Japanese) and Ray Townsend (half-Filipino). If you're a stickler and exclude those two guys, I would add Wat Misaka instead.

Here is the full 13 man roster:

Yao Ming - C
Jeremy Lin - G
Yi Jianlian - F
Wang ZhiZhi - C
Mengke Bateer - C/F
Sun Yue - F/G
Yuta Tabuse - G
Hedo Turkoglu - F
Mehmet Okur - C/F
Ersan Ilyasova - F/G
Enes Kanter - C/F
Rex Walters - G
Ray Townsend - G

The starting 5 would be:

C - Yao Ming
PF - Mehmet Okur
SF - Hedo Turkoglu
SG - Ersan Ilyasova
PG - Jeremy Lin

Yes I know Ersan Ilyasova does not play the 2 regularly or at all, but the other alternative would be Rex Walters or Ray Townsend and they suck to much to start IMO.

Keep in mind the players would all be playing in their prime, which for some of these guys might not even have happened yet (Ersan Ilyasova, J Lin). I actually think this is a pretty decent squad, what do you guys think? Did I miss anybody? Current day, let's say Eastern Conference, playoff contenders? Maybe even further?


----------



## zowmaster (Oct 13, 2015)

I just remembered Omer Asik, not that significant because he would not be starting anyhow, but I would probably take out Mengke Bateer (or Wang Zhizhi) for Omer Asik...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I honestly couldn't put together an All-Time Asian team.


----------



## Stephcurry30 (Nov 10, 2015)

I agree with basel


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Turkey in Asia?


----------

